# Tamaki from Unseen64, "NX not to compete with PS4 on a power level"



## Deboog (Jul 5, 2015)

https://twitter.com/Doctor_Cupcakes/status/617098268674273281

Tamaki runs a website and a video series about video game development. He's dug up all sorts of tech demos and concept art from his contacts, so he obviously knows people. I'm not saying that his word is gospel, but he isn't just some random guy spreading a rumor.

The full tweet is, "The NX is definitely not aiming to compete with the likes of PS4 on a power level. Absolutely sure of that now."


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2015)

If you're going to post a topic in USN at least flesh it out a bit, don't just post a link to a tweet and leave it at that.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe It is 3D successor


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 5, 2015)

Or, perhaps it's going to be more powerful? Frankly, this gen is all underpowered (at least when you compared to previous gens). We're still a year off before Nintendo gives out details. The "leaks" he's done for various other things were not nearly as far off from leak to announcement as this is.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 6, 2015)

Headline: Mobile Platform Not As Powerful As Console


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2015)

Magnus87 said:


> Maybe It is 3D successor


Maybe it's the New 4DS that I've been waiting for.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 6, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Maybe it's the New 4DS that I've been waiting for.



A DS that emits smell?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2015)

says some guy on the internet i've never heard of


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 6, 2015)

I predict the NX will actually be two pieces of hardware. The NX console and the NX handheld, running the same OS.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 6, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> A DS that emits smell?


A DS with 4 screens, obviously


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 6, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> A DS with 4 screens, obviously


Does nobody understand that the machine manipulates space-time?


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 6, 2015)

Sweet! I feel that it's gunning for the NVidia shield crowd. I don't need overtly powerful consoles, just fun games!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Sweet! I feel that it's gunning for the NVidia shield crowd. I don't need overtly powerful consoles, just fun games!


Surely the Ouya offers that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2015)

Well in an era where 1080p is becoming the standard I think that Ninty are making a mistake here. Perhaps they're rushing the hardware to minimise their losses from the WiiU.


----------



## Arras (Jul 6, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Surely the Ouya offers that?


The non-powerful console, yes. The games, arguable.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> A DS with 4 screens, obviously


Behold the New 6DSi XL SP go & Knuckles featuring Dante from Devil May Cry.


Spoiler













Obviously the NX wont compete with PS4, it will accompany it in the same way as the Wii U has until now. they know consumers nowdays are too smart to go Nintendo only .

Now talking more seriously this NX thing could be anything really, a portable or a home console or even a hybrid. let's think something like a PSP go where you can use the TV out and connect a DS3. but my guess is that something too techy for Nintendo, they had traveled the cheap path since the Wii in order to be the affordable option and something that can be portable and not at the same time sound too costly.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2015)

If the NX is a console... and PS4 power level is nothing special.. Wii U is already underpowered . Nintendo go home your drunk.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

I want a NX class starship. K-thx-bai!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2015)

I guess I am more worried that this might just sink them lower than actually helping. I just bought a WiiU recently. I dont wanna buy another nintendo console...


----------



## Walker D (Jul 6, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I guess I am more worried that this might just sink them lower than


Yup... If that guy got that sure about the NX being underpowered (supposing that he knows what he's talking about), then that means that Nintendo is probably relying on another gimmick to compensate...  ..What makes me even more worried.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 6, 2015)

Should be re-codenamed to "Nintendo SUX". Getit?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 6, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I guess I am more worried that this might just sink them lower than actually helping. I just bought a WiiU recently. I dont wanna buy another nintendo console...


The Sega Saturn -> Dreamcast transition effect.
I see it happening again.
Saturn owners were sure annoyed for being cut out of support so early in the console life. And Sega went out of the console market after that.
The only difference is that at the time the Dreamcast was a very good totally up to date console.
In the other hand the NX may not even be able to compete with the (by 2016) 3 years old PS4... It doesn't look good.


----------



## Arras (Jul 6, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> The Sega Saturn -> Dreamcast transition effect.
> I see it happening again.
> Saturn owners were sure annoyed for being cut out of support so early in the console life. And Sega went out of the console market after that.
> The only difference is that at the time the Dreamcast was a very good totally up to date console.
> In the other hand the NX may not even be able to compete with the (by 2016) 3 years old PS4... It doesn't look good.


There is still no proof that whatever the NX is will be a direct followup to the WiiU.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> I want a NX class starship. K-thx-bai!



How much gold-pressed latinum do you have on you?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I guess I am more worried that this might just sink them lower than actually helping. I just bought a WiiU recently. I dont wanna buy another nintendo console...


You poor soul, you bought a console that has about 9-10  (16 in total with multiplats) games worth playing.

Not a wise decision.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 6, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> How much gold-pressed latinum do you have on you?


Sadly platinum isn't available


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Sadly platinum isn't available


Who said anything about platinum?  This is gold-pressed latinum.  I mean, the gold is pretty worthless, but it works well to encapsulate the latinum.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 6, 2015)

At least let it be stronger than Wii U.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2015)

Hasn't Nintendo understood that if the console isn't on par with the others they won't get ANY third party support? Wasn't the Wii enough as a lesson? They had to fail on that with the WiiU as well, and now they're doing three in a row? Just... wat.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 6, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Who said anything about platinum?  This is gold-pressed latinum.  I mean, the gold is pretty worthless, but it works well to encapsulate the latinum.



Lmao. I'm mobile right now. I just spotted the auto correct of latinum  Silly Google!


----------



## Celice (Jul 6, 2015)

raulpica said:


> Hasn't Nintendo understood that if the console isn't on par with the others they won't get ANY third party support? Wasn't the Wii enough as a lesson? They had to fail on that with the WiiU as well, and now they're doing three in a row? Just... wat.


Watching the WiiU just shovel itself into the floor was pretty funny/sad. A repeat would just be sad.

And the nintendo fanboys eating up a second helping would be tragic.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe Nintendo simply doesn't care. I keep saying that if Nintendo is going to go in this route then they need to line up some third party teams that are OK with this direction and solely rely on them. Mobile and Indy devs tend to not have a lot of power to work with. They could try to partner with those companies. It's OK to have a low powered system but Nintendo needs to make it known to the Gaming public that this is their route and to not expect more. There needs to be entry level consoles and I believe Nintendo and I guess NVidia could be those for people. I was hoping for a Nintendo/OUYA war but OUYA never steped up. Maybe NVidia could give it a shot.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 7, 2015)

raulpica said:


> Hasn't Nintendo understood that if the console isn't on par with the others they won't get ANY third party support? Wasn't the Wii enough as a lesson? They had to fail on that with the WiiU as well, and now they're doing three in a row? Just... wat.


Well another issue is releasing it in an awkward time between console generations which will kill the NX.


----------



## JPSimonetti (Jul 8, 2015)

Assuming it's a console - Maybe I'm being unrealistically optimistic, but is it possible the tweet could mean that Nintendo is going to get back in touch with reality and release hardware that won't compete with PS4 because it blows the PS4 out of the water? Who says Nintendo has to be the underdog in the competition? 

Disappointing, though. As a 34 year old, I have fond memories of Nintendo and wish so much that they would do well. But they are determined to mess up everything .... constantly.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 9, 2015)

JPSimonetti said:


> Assuming it's a console - Maybe I'm being unrealistically optimistic, but is it possible the tweet could mean that Nintendo is going to get back in touch with reality and release hardware that won't compete with PS4 because it blows the PS4 out of the water? Who says Nintendo has to be the underdog in the competition?
> 
> Disappointing, though. As a 34 year old, I have fond memories of Nintendo and wish so much that they would do well. But they are determined to mess up everything .... constantly.


Nintendo hardware on the top... ha.... haha... hahahahahaaaaa ......


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 9, 2015)

One thing that i'm hoping is that they release a premium version of the NX, more storage, better battery and nicer design for the handheld such as OLED/IPS over LED and aluminium build.
Assuming that they are going for a $150-200 price point then they could achieve this at $350-ish and I definitely see fans opting for the premium model and the existence of it will give the console value, like how the apple watch edition gives the apple watch more value.


----------

